# Here's a weird one:



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

My cat is on grain-free canned food (Avoderm select cuts, in case anyone knows what that is...)

My understanding is that Breeder's Choice does not distribute over there, so I want to switch her over to something I can get in Cyprus.

It looks like Canidae (makers of Felidae, who have recently made a grain-free variety) distributes to Cyprus, but that's all I can find out. I went to their Greek website (for the Greece and Cyprus distribution: Canidae: Σκυλοτροφές & συμπληρώματα τροφών για σκύλους ) and it seems that they only distribute the dry food? My Greek is bad. Let me know if I'm wrong, because I can get that Canidae food here.

If not, does anyone use grain-free canned cat food? What brand(s) so I can try and see if they are here in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, I'll assume no one spoils their cat like I do. I don't suppose any of you regularly visit pet supply stores? If anyone does, would you mind making a mental note of any brands of food or even perhaps asking your vet or pet supply store owner about grain free canned cat food options? Because then you would be my hero. 



christineb said:


> My cat is on grain-free canned food (Avoderm select cuts, in case anyone knows what that is...)
> 
> My understanding is that Breeder's Choice does not distribute over there, so I want to switch her over to something I can get in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would try to get in touch with Makarounas pet shop in Paphos since she has been in business for years and years and is American (from NJ). Mary is the owners name and she should be able to help. I didn't see an email address anywhere online but there may be one. The telephone # is: 26952311. 

We have some tough outdoor cats so supermarket brands are a luxury for them otherwise I would let you know what is in a pet store  Good luck!


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*cat food*



christineb said:


> My cat is on grain-free canned food (Avoderm select cuts, in case anyone knows what that is...)
> 
> My understanding is that Breeder's Choice does not distribute over there, so I want to switch her over to something I can get in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


hello, i would contact Geoff at Petzstuff he imported special food for my 5 showdogs that i could only get in the UK his email is [email protected] 
he is sooo helpful he will find out what you need to know
regards
Pauline ps he does free delivery too Secret valley would be no problem as its almost between his 2 shops


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to check out those leads. Are any of those places in Limassol? I know that one place is in Paphos -- maybe I can get a deal by going once a month or something. 

Yeah, Wednesday is an indoor cat and I am really picky about what I feed her. My husband thinks I'm insane.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm going to check out those leads. Are any of those places in Limassol? I know that one place is in Paphos -- maybe I can get a deal by going once a month or something.
> 
> Yeah, Wednesday is an indoor cat and I am really picky about what I feed her. My husband thinks I'm insane.


I wish I could f ind something my flippin cat would actually eat. She was a skinny scared stray when she adopted us and now she has become so fussy about food that the only thing I can get her to eat is Felix tuna pouches. Problem is I cant find them anymore. No one has them She picks at other stuff then turns her nose up as if to say whats this rubbish you have given me. Shes driving me crackers whinging and complaining cos she wants her tuna.


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I wish I could f ind something my flippin cat would actually eat. She was a skinny scared stray when she adopted us and now she has become so fussy about food that the only thing I can get her to eat is Felix tuna pouches. Problem is I cant find them anymore. No one has them She picks at other stuff then turns her nose up as if to say whats this rubbish you have given me. Shes driving me crackers whinging and complaining cos she wants her tuna.


Awww. Poor ol' kitty. She has a rough life, I can tell.  I will say that no matter how "good" a cat food is, it isn't ANY good if they won't eat it. Mine was a crunchy kibble addict, and I decided to get her on canned. I had to start with the bottom-of-the-line mostly byproducts stuff (basically, the stuff that looked and smelled the absolute WORST.) We worked our way up, and I've been fortunate that she eats most of what's offered now. My plan is to switch her NOW so she isn't stressed from the move AND has unfamiliar food at the same time.

Here is a website I found about cat nutrition: Feeding Your Cat   Know the Basi Now, again, you can only do what you can afford and what your cat will eat, and I'm not going to make my own cat food. But there's tips on the site by that veterinarian lady to get your kitty to eat things. Maybe it'll help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Awww. Poor ol' kitty. She has a rough life, I can tell.  I will say that no matter how "good" a cat food is, it isn't ANY good if they won't eat it. Mine was a crunchy kibble addict, and I decided to get her on canned. I had to start with the bottom-of-the-line mostly byproducts stuff (basically, the stuff that looked and smelled the absolute WORST.) We worked our way up, and I've been fortunate that she eats most of what's offered now. My plan is to switch her NOW so she isn't stressed from the move AND has unfamiliar food at the same time.
> 
> Here is a website I found about cat nutrition: Feeding Your Cat** Know the Basi Now, again, you can only do what you can afford and what your cat will eat, and I'm not going to make my own cat food. But there's tips on the site by that veterinarian lady to get your kitty to eat things. Maybe it'll help.


Thanks I will look at the link. But how did you know her name is Kitty


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

dont forget i did say Petzsuff do free delivery, their closest shop to you is Episkopi


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Kitty is beautiful! 

Here is Wednesday Addams, my lucky black cat.









I e-mailed the Petz place, so I hope to hear from them soon!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Kitty is beautiful!
> 
> Here is Wednesday Addams, my lucky black cat.
> 
> ...


I love black cats


----------

